# Knock Sensor Quality



## Saltykayak (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello fellow Nissan owners. Before I buy a Knock Sensor for my 95 Maxima (How to Remove the Knock Sensor) off of eBay for half the price of AutoZone, I would like some advice. I noticed on my old and cracked original KS there is a white dot on the flange end of the KS. On the knock sensors on eBay, there is a yellow dot yet they say they are new and origiinal OEM parts.

Anyone know if there is a difference?

thanx, saltykayak


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

Before you buy any knock sensor, be sure that is what is wrong. My local dealer says that the KS rarely goes out, and if the code is set there has to be another code set also, because the KS won't do it on it's own. Chances are that whatever other code is set is what the problem is


----------



## Saltykayak (Oct 18, 2006)

Update... ordered a KS off of eBay for $68. I used the old wiring harness and after just a few pints of blood (cuts), managed to get it bolted down. Maybe a 20 minute ordeal. It's now been 10 days and noticed 2 things. 1.) no check engine light for EITHER the KS or EGR valve and 2.) 28.22 MPG. Before I was getting around 26.

SaltyKayak


----------



## mpooyan83 (Dec 7, 2006)

*knock sensor issues!*



Saltykayak said:


> Update... ordered a KS off of eBay for $68. I used the old wiring harness and after just a few pints of blood (cuts), managed to get it bolted down. Maybe a 20 minute ordeal. It's now been 10 days and noticed 2 things. 1.) no check engine light for EITHER the KS or EGR valve and 2.) 28.22 MPG. Before I was getting around 26.
> 
> SaltyKayak




Hey, when u check ur car with the computer, did it says knock sensor or knock sensor cerciut? my check engine light is on, but the car is running ok. we checked it with the computer thingy and it said the knock sensor cercuit has issues. got any suggestions for me? thanks. matt.


----------



## Saltykayak (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Matt,
I went to check my 95 Maxima at AutoZone and they said that I needed a 96 or newer model to check it with their testing system. So I ordered a KS from eBay and with difficulty, got it on and connected. Good thing since I haven't seen any check engine light and I am now getting 29 MPG.

Before I installed the KS, I was getting a blinking check engine light indicating a bad KS and EGR valve. Put the KS in and both problems cleared up. Car runs great...
SaltyKayak


----------

